# Arabian Ranches Gardener



## DXBexpat2013 (Jan 2, 2015)

Afternoon, 
Does anyone have the number of a good gardener located in the Ranches in Al Reem 3 Area. We need someone to plant some small hedges for us. 

Thanks


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

our gardener is good, we are in Al Reem 1, I will ask him later and forward on the number if you still need it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Please private message any numbers of gardeners. We dont put personal info on the open forum as who knows who may make contact.*

Jo xxx


----------



## alcolls (Aug 22, 2013)

Could you PM me the phone number of your gardner if you're still in Al Reem 1 and recommend him...Thanks


----------

